# 82nd Annual Academy Awards - Die Gewinner



## Q (8 März 2010)

Best Picture: The Hurt Locker

Director: Kathryn Bigelow, The Hurt Locker

Actor in a Leading Role: Jeff Bridges, Crazy Heart

Actress in a Leading Role: Sandra Bullock, The Blind Side

Actor in a Supporting Role: Christoph Waltz, Inglourious Basterds

Actress in a Supporting Role: Mo'Nique, Precious

Original Screenplay: The Hurt Locker, Mark Boal

Adapted Screenplay: Precious, Geoffrey Fletcher

Animated Film: Up

Foreign Language Film: The Secret in Their Eyes (El Secreto de Sus Ojos, Argentina)

Original Score: Michael Giacchino, Up

Original Song: "The Weary Kind," Music and Lyrics by Ryan Bingham and T Bone Burnett (Crazy Heart)

Art Direction: Avatar

Cinematography: Avatar, Mauro Fiore

Costume Design: The Young Victoria, Sandy Powell

Makeup: Star Trek

Film Editing: The Hurt Locker, Bob Murawski and Chris Innis

Documentary Feature: The Cove

Documentary Short Subject: Music by Prudence

Animated Short Film: Logorama

Live Action Short Film: The New Tenants

Sound Editing: The Hurt Locker

Sound Mixing: The Hurt Locker

Visual Effects: Avatar

Governors Award: Lauren Bacall, Roger Corman and Gordon Willis

thx dlewis05


----------



## General (8 März 2010)

*AW: 82nd Annual Academy Awards - Complete List of Winners*

Schön das ein deutscher mal wieder gewonnen hat


----------



## Muli (8 März 2010)

Christoph Waltz ist ein Österreicher soweit ich weiß, aber das ist deutsch genug


----------



## Q (8 März 2010)

*und hier die Gewinner noch mal auf deutsch:*

*Hier die komplette Liste der Gewinner*: 
*Bester Film:* Tödliches Kommando – The Hurt Locker
*Beste Regie:* Kathryn Bigelow – Tödliches Kommando – The Hurt Locker
*Beste Hauptdarstellerin:* Sandra Bullock – Blind Side – Die große Chance
*Bester Hauptdarsteller:* Jeff Bridges – Crazy Heart
*Beste Nebendarstellerin:* Mo’Nique – Precious – Das Leben ist kostbar
*Bester Nebendarsteller:* Christoph Waltz – Inglourious Basterds
*Bestes Originaldrehbuch:* Mark Boal – Tödliches Kommando – The Hurt Locker
*Bestes adaptiertes Drehbuch:* Geoffrey Fletcher – Precious – Das Leben ist kostbar
*Bester Animationsfilm:* Oben – Pete Docter
*Bester fremdsprachiger Film:* El secreto de sus ojos – Argentinien
*Bester animierter Kurzfilm:* Logorama – Nicolas Schmerkin
*Bester Kurzfilm:* The New Tenants – Joachim Back und Tivi Magnusson
*Bestes Szenenbild:* Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora
*Beste Kamera:* Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora – Mauro Fiore
*Bestes Kostümdesign:* The Young Victoria – Sandy Powell
*Bester Dokumentarfilm:* Die Bucht (The Cove) – Louie Psihoyos und Fisher Stevens
*Bester Dokumentar-Kurzfilm:* Music by Prudence – Roger Ross Williams und Elinor Burkett
*Bester Schnitt:* Tödliches Kommando – The Hurt Locker – Bob Murawski und Chris Innis
*Bestes Make-Up:* Star Trek – Barney Burman, Mindy Hall und Joel Harlow
*Beste Filmmusik:* Oben – Michael Giacchino
*Bester Filmsong:* „The Weary Kind“ (Crazy Heart) – Ryan Bingham und T-Bone Burnett (Musik und Liedtext)
*Bester Ton:* Tödliches Kommando – The Hurt Locker – Paul N. J. Ottosson und Ray Beckett
*Bester Tonschnitt:* Tödliches Kommando – The Hurt Locker – Paul N. J. Ottosson
*Beste visuelle Effekte:* Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora – Joe Letteri, Stephen Rosenbaum, Richard Baneham und Andrew R. Jones
*Ehrenoscars* erhielten in diesem Jahr Hollywood-Diva Lauren Bacall, Kameramann Gordon Willis und Regisseur und Produzent Roger Corman. 



thx DC-Reporter


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2010)

:thx: dir für die Auflistung Q


----------



## Miguel1981 (15 März 2010)

Gut gelaufen .....



Q schrieb:


> Best Picture: The Hurt Locker
> 
> Director: Kathryn Bigelow, The Hurt Locker
> 
> ...


----------

